# What are you rolling in?



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Just curious to see what everyone is working out of nowadays. Do you have pictures of your awesome ride? Also do you prefer to be stickered up for advertising or unmarked for those road rage incidents?

She's a little dirty. I really do like the Nissan though. :thumbsup:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

That looks small ? Everything fits ? I drive a Econoline 250 with interior Shelving. 3rd one, would like to try a Mercedes Sprinter (Diesel) some day


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

dronai said:


> That looks small ? Everything fits ? I drive a Econoline 250 with interior Shelving. 3rd one, would like to try a Mercedes Sprinter (Diesel) some day


I worked out of a Silverado 2500 with a service topper. I took everything from it and put it in here. The shelving system that came with this thing is amazing. It is smaller than my other vans but it is so much easier to work out of and keep organized we are going to change all of the vans to these. Also the 25mpg is great. My fuel savings from my truck to this makes the payment. 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty is great too.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

14' Spartan service body on a F550


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

An unmarked GMC Savana 2500.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

drewsserviceco said:


> 14' Spartan service body on a F550


What kind of mileage do you get in that thing?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Really poor. Ha. 8-9 mpg. 

Don't have many miles between jobs, but it can take 40 mins to 8 miles around here. 

Rather save the time between jobs instead of running for parts.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

just replaced a sprinter with this transit cutaway


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

This is me until I make the jump to a box truck. I am considering getting the flat spots above the bins lettered, as well as the back doors.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Jack Legg said:


> just replaced a sprinter with this transit cutaway
> View attachment 56186
> 
> 
> View attachment 56194


Is she riding a little low in the back or is that just an optical illusion?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

btharmy said:


> This is me until I make the jump to a box truck. I am considering getting the flat spots above the bins lettered, as well as the back doors.


I was seriously considering that set up before I bought my van. After dragging around a 6x12 enclosed trailer for 3 years, I was absolutely crawling up the wall to find something different to work with.

The only reason I didn't buy a nice truck cap like that was because I am often using the bed of my truck for "around the house" projects, and I'd never be able to pick up any furniture (or whatever) if I had all my work stuff back there. 

Also, a new cap was as much as what I paid for the van. And, I needed something I could load up and send my helper off in, while I do something else.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

btharmy said:


> Is she riding a little low in the back or is that just an optical illusion?


Partly illusion, its level, but it is low. It started out low. I should have measured before I made the shelves and loaded it up, so I don't know how much it dropped.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jack Legg said:


> Partly illusion, its level, but it is low. It started out low. I should have measured before I made the shelves and loaded it up, so I don't know how much it dropped.


 air bag helper springs will take care of the sag in no time .


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> I was seriously considering that set up before I bought my van. After dragging around a 6x12 enclosed trailer for 3 years, I was absolutely crawling up the wall to find something different to work with.
> 
> The only reason I didn't buy a nice truck cap like that was because I am often using the bed of my truck for "around the house" projects, and I'd never be able to pick up any furniture (or whatever) if I had all my work stuff back there.
> 
> Also, a new cap was as much as what I paid for the van. And, I needed something I could load up and send my helper off in, while I do something else.


I would LOVE more room in the back. I just need something I can work out of and still pick up the kids from grandmas house. Thus the extended cab. I keep it empty for family. All tools except my meters go in the back. I can't wait to get a dually van with a 12' box on it. I like what Jackleg has going on there. I was mostly inspired by 220/221 and his small fleet of box trucks. I hope he posts some pics again.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

btharmy said:


> I would LOVE more room in the back. I just need something I can work out of and still pick up the kids from grandmas house. Thus the extended cab. I keep it empty for family. All tools except my meters go in the back. I can't wait to get a dually van with a 12' box on it. I like what Jackleg has going on there. I was mostly inspired by 220/221 and his small fleet of box trucks. I hope he posts some pics again.


220/221 sent me some rough drawings of his set up a few years ago. They are what I used to build shelves in the trailer. 

But several issuse started coming up, and terrible gas mileage was really what took the cake. At 8 or 9 mpg, life sucks!

This van forced me to downsize a bit with what I carry around. Don't get me wrong, it's loaded down, but nothing like what I used to carry. I think it's for the better.


----------



## viperr13 (Sep 6, 2010)

a 2005 GMC Savana 2500


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

2012 3/4 ton Suburban, tows everything and good on the bumps. 

Sometimes leads to this. Yamaha Rhino

Also have a few of these. Skidoo Skandic WTLT

Summer is easier. 850 Polaris Sportsman


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

2014 silverado. Hauls everything I need.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Jack legg,

Those six gallon milk crates are the cats meow. They fit perfectly on the existing shelves that are inside my box. Allows you to get pretty organized quickly and cheap.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've 2 in school , a new wife/life , and a world of fiscal _'dunno's'_, so i can't compete here, and would be embarrased to post any of the company proletariat chariots 

~Chicken non contender~


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

dawgs said:


> 2014 silverado. Hauls everything I need.


 I have a '14 Sierra same deal as that and if it doesn't fit in the bed, for those that don't know, you can hook a trailer on that little ball in the back.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

walkerj said:


> I have a '14 Sierra same deal as that and if it doesn't fit in the bed, for those that don't know, you can hook a trailer on that little ball in the back.


Yours has the bigger cab. I opted for the true 6' box instead. Sometimes wish I would have went with the bigger cab. 

Only thing I carry on a daily basis is a hardhat, tape measure, rolling rule, flashlight, and notebook. Sometimes some shop tools and materials to a job for my men.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Yours has the bigger cab. I opted for the true 6' box instead. Sometimes wish I would have went with the bigger cab. Only thing I carry on a daily basis is a hardhat, tape measure, rolling rule, flashlight, and notebook. Sometimes some shop tools and materials to a job for my men.


Yea me too. 
The easy life of being in charge lol


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Galt said:


> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/mmilas/media/image.jpg2_zpsxxs1vgzm.jpg.html


A couple of those have come up for sale used lately. How do you like it? Parking? Mileage?


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

'01 Honda Odyssey. Not a legit work vehicle, but I am just an apprentice. Much easier to park, and still takes 10 foot stick goods with doors closed.

I also like the highway road manners of the minivan over any body on frame vehicle I have ever driven.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

btharmy said:


> A couple of those have come up for sale used lately. How do you like it? Parking? Mileage?


Not sure who your referring to but I get an average of 22mpg.

Parking is easy. Especially having owned an extended cab with 8' box two trucks prior to this one.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> I worked out of a Silverado 2500 with a service topper. I took everything from it and put it in here. The shelving system that came with this thing is amazing. It is smaller than my other vans but it is so much easier to work out of and keep organized we are going to change all of the vans to these. Also the 25mpg is great. My fuel savings from my truck to this makes the payment. 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty is great too.


Sounds great but check the warranty if you use the vehicle for business.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Galt said:


>


Why do you have the heaviest ladder up higher? I think I know...usage,


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

> what are you rolling in?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:laughing:S~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

02 noline 350. Just got front end work, new tranny next and paint job end of year. To all the guys buying new vehicles, bless you. The only truck i like is the sprinter but i don't care for Mercedes and thier service prices. Im old school, if i could buy a diesel 90' E350 with under 30k miles and clean i would prefer that over a new transit.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

This is my favorite ride. But it doesn't make me any money.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Sounds great but check the warranty if you use the vehicle for business.


What does the manufacturer think it's going to be used for?
A big white blob of a vehicle with no windows! :jester:


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Company truck


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

My pride and joy 😃


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

MIKEFLASH said:


> My pride and joy 😃


Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just started my company in November. Everything is going great. And I am super thrilled to have my van. 2003 3500.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

beartp515 said:


> Just started my company in November. Everything is going great. And I am super thrilled to have my van. 2003 3500.
> View attachment 56362


Congrats. I was raised on GM, and while the Express is a pretty solid van, it leaves some room to be desired in how components were laid out. My uncle is at 350K on his '02 2500, and we have been finding lots of GM "easter eggs" while repairing various things to try to get another 100K out of it. I think the G20 is better in that respect, although the "dog house" is a bit more shallow on those, and some have carburetors.

I have been ribbed for driving a minivan, but I felt no need to fuel up a full size van for the benefit of my boss. He should be thankful I have a tool addiction and need the minivan to keep all the tools with me.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

nbb said:


> Congrats. I was raised on GM, and while the Express is a pretty solid van, it leaves some room to be desired in how components were laid out. My uncle is at 350K on his '02 2500, and we have been finding lots of GM "easter eggs" while repairing various things to try to get another 100K out of it. I think the G20 is better in that respect, although the "dog house" is a bit more shallow on those, and some have carburetors.
> 
> I have been ribbed for driving a minivan, but I felt no need to fuel up a full size van for the benefit of my boss. He should be thankful I have a tool addiction and need the minivan to keep all the tools with me.


Thanks. I have always like the looks if the gm vans. I would like to see something new from the soon. I have to say the new taller for are pretty sharp. But I am no where near ready for a new truck.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's my ride. Just like 3D Electric, I went small for efficiency 

I went from a 12+ year old 4x4 S10 to this. The difference between 13.5 and 25.5 mpg is disgustingly awesome. The only way I was going to go with a small van was if I could design it to never have to crawl inside. Even a full size van is a pain in the butt, and I knew because I keep my vehicles 10+ years that I didn't want to be on my hands and knees at 45 years old. So I searched for a long time to find shelving to make it work. As it turns out, people in the food catering business have it figured out, and there is only two manufacturers that do what I needed. Katerack and Ranger Design.. Katrerack was much nicer but almost $1K more expensive. So I went with Ranger Design, and to be honest, this shelving unit was much nicer than I could have hoped for. Basically I only have the common tools, equipment I need for fishing walls, and the typical stuff I need for up selling. Pipe fits inside resting on my dash, I just use two stocking hats on each end. Sure I lost some floor room, but that has never been a concern for me. The interior Jet Rack, is a God send, and fits by about 1-1/2 inches. Not only that, but because I found a low profile roof rack, I can have a ladder on top and fit it into my garage.
And to all you nay sayers out there, I loaded it up with all of my daily rations, drove it to a certified scale and came in at 800 lbs under limit.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> Here's my ride. Just like 3D Electric, I went small for efficiency
> 
> I went from a 12+ year old 4x4 S10 to this. The difference between 13.5 and 25.5 mpg is disgustingly awesome. The only way I was going to go with a small van was if I could design it to never have to crawl inside. Even a full size van is a pain in the butt, and I knew because I keep my vehicles 10+ years that I didn't want to be on my hands and knees at 45 years old. So I searched for a long time to find shelving to make it work. As it turns out, people in the food catering business have it figured out, and there is only two manufacturers that do what I needed. Katerack and Ranger Design.. Katrerack was much nicer but almost $1K more expensive. So I went with Ranger Design, and to be honest, this shelving unit was much nicer than I could have hoped for. Basically I only have the common tools, equipment I need for fishing walls, and the typical stuff I need for up selling. Pipe fits inside resting on my dash, I just use two stocking hats on each end. Sure I lost some floor room, but that has never been a concern for me. The interior Jet Rack, is a God send, and fits by about 1-1/2 inches. Not only that, but because I found a low profile roof rack, I can have a ladder on top and fit it into my garage.
> And to all you nay sayers out there, I loaded it up with all of my daily rations, drove it to a certified scale and came in at 800 lbs under limit.


Cool. I like to see how people have their stuff organized.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:laughing:S~


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Mshow1323 said:


> Here's my ride. Just like 3D Electric, I went small for efficiency
> 
> I went from a 12+ year old 4x4 S10 to this. The difference between 13.5 and 25.5 mpg is disgustingly awesome. The only way I was going to go with a small van was if I could design it to never have to crawl inside. Even a full size van is a pain in the butt, and I knew because I keep my vehicles 10+ years that I didn't want to be on my hands and knees at 45 years old. So I searched for a long time to find shelving to make it work. As it turns out, people in the food catering business have it figured out, and there is only two manufacturers that do what I needed. Katerack and Ranger Design.. Katrerack was much nicer but almost $1K more expensive. So I went with Ranger Design, and to be honest, this shelving unit was much nicer than I could have hoped for. Basically I only have the common tools, equipment I need for fishing walls, and the typical stuff I need for up selling. Pipe fits inside resting on my dash, I just use two stocking hats on each end. Sure I lost some floor room, but that has never been a concern for me. The interior Jet Rack, is a God send, and fits by about 1-1/2 inches. Not only that, but because I found a low profile roof rack, I can have a ladder on top and fit it into my garage.
> And to all you nay sayers out there, I loaded it up with all of my daily rations, drove it to a certified scale and came in at 800 lbs under limit.


Did you see the pipe rack on mine? Its universal fit for transit express connect and nv200. It has a 800lb weight limit and I actually have a conduit carrier for it but still haven't gotten around to mounting it. You are right though, going from 11 mpg to 25-26 is great. The fuel savings gives me a free van!


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> Why do you have the heaviest ladder up higher? I think I know...usage,


it also would block the door


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

3D Electric said:


> Did you see the pipe rack on mine? Its universal fit for transit express connect and nv200. It has a 800lb weight limit and I actually have a conduit carrier for it but still haven't gotten around to mounting it. You are right though, going from 11 mpg to 25-26 is great. The fuel savings gives me a free van!


I did, but my rack is only 2" above my roof. I believe your's would fit into the garage, but not with a ladder on top. Plus mine was $159 for 400 lbs max. If I did more work that needed a taller ladders I would have gone with your's because mine will have difficulty holding two ladders without stacking them.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

beartp515 said:


> Thanks. I have always like the looks if the gm vans. I would like to see something new from the soon. I have to say the new taller for are pretty sharp. But I am no where near ready for a new truck.


Hmm, I have only cared what one vehicle I have owned looks like. I like how GM has taken "old tech" and made it shine, like a leaf spring in the corvette, and that pushrod motors can breathe just fine. I was a "Honda Tuner" for a while and prayed to the almighty DOHC altar. Until I learned that GM was making motors that were exceptionally light, low COG, and doing it with pushrods.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are some more pictures. I think even with the ladders I can fit in a garage. I took picks with a tape measure to the top of the ladder to show. 

BTW its kind of a pit right now because I was in a hurry to get home today so I just threw everything back inside it without putting it up properly.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

3D Electric said:


> Here are some more pictures. I think even with the ladders I can fit in a garage. I took picks with a tape measure to the top of the ladder to show.
> 
> BTW its kind of a pit right now because I was in a hurry to get home today so I just threw everything back inside it without putting it up properly.


You're right, my door is 81-1/2, but I would be nervous as s**t.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Mshow1323 said:


> You're right, my door is 81-1/2, but I would be nervous as s**t.


That would be cutting it close. I liked this rack because of how short it is. I am not a tall guy at 5'8" and I like being able to easily reach my ladders.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I'm too lazy to read all the posts but I love pictures. To you guys with the vans full of all the parts: do you do primarily service type work? If not, why all the parts? We do everything from hanging grandmas ceiling fans to duct banks full of 4" rigid and after doing all those things I don't see how having a supply house on wheels gains anything more than having a pick up with some hand tools gains anything more. Our service trucks have a tool body full of junk but they always need to get something. Why carry around the junk?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

walkerj said:


> I'm too lazy to read all the posts but I love pictures. To you guys with the vans full of all the parts: do you do primarily service type work? If not, why all the parts? We do everything from hanging grandmas ceiling fans to duct banks full of 4" rigid and after doing all those things I don't see how having a supply house on wheels gains anything more than having a pick up with some hand tools gains anything more. Our service trucks have a tool body full of junk but they always need to get something. Why carry around the junk?


Hey Walker,
I do a few service calls a week and perform mostly residential work. I was raised in commercial however. The problem with resi is that you have to have all kinds of methods to correct or continue a call or remodel. If you are a hack or just don't care (not saying you are) the less materials you need to compensate. I agree that there are some parts that need to be considered removed off van, but unfortunately when I do I will need that part!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> 02 noline 350. Just got front end work, new tranny next and paint job end of year. To all the guys buying new vehicles, bless you. The only truck i like is the sprinter but i don't care for Mercedes and thier service prices. Im old school, if i could buy a diesel 90' E350 with under 30k miles and clean i would prefer that over a new transit.


Me too. I'm in an 02 Chevy 3500 express van. I have a full Snap On toolbox and multi shelves, drawers, plastic carry boxes full of hardware and parts. I'm so well stocked and equipped, there's a standing joke if anyone needs a part or screw or any tool, just reach into my van.

Chevy was so stupid killing off the Astro van. You can't throw a rock without hitting one. Companies around here are finding used ones and fixing them for a few grand then you have another 200,000 miles to add onto it. Some guys are buying them and hoarding them. Astro vans were just the right size even with a ladder rack to enter downtown parking garages. You could just skinny right underneath the yellow pipe hanging from the chains.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

walkerj said:


> I'm too lazy to read all the posts but I love pictures. To you guys with the vans full of all the parts: do you do primarily service type work? If not, why all the parts? We do everything from hanging grandmas ceiling fans to duct banks full of 4" rigid and after doing all those things I don't see how having a supply house on wheels gains anything more than having a pick up with some hand tools gains anything more. Our service trucks have a tool body full of junk but they always need to get something. Why carry around the junk?


It's all about planning and prioritizing. I don't need a dozen 1900 bracket boxes, 9 8b boxes, and 14 gem boxes in the van, I only need a couple of each. A lot of what I have is for up selling purposes i.e. Dimmers, GFCIs, breakers, etc. The rest is all extra stuff that I need on a daily basis, take all connectors, Madison hangers, receptacles, things that I typically forget to pickup on supply runs. For the most part I can plan ahead and bring everything I need, but from time to time, I may need an extra fixture stud. It's nice to have some of the odd ball things.

If your guys are forgetting things on every job or every day, you and them both need to start planning better.

And yes, I'm all service all the time.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

zac said:


> Hey Walker,
> I do a few service calls a week and perform mostly residential work. I was raised in commercial however. The problem with resi is that you have to have all kinds of methods to correct or continue a call or remodel. If you are a hack or just don't care (not saying you are) the less materials you need to compensate. I agree that there are some parts that need to be considered removed off van, but unfortunately when I do I will need that part!


Some call it hack, some call it resourceful.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> It's all about planning and prioritizing. I don't need a dozen 1900 bracket boxes, 9 8b boxes, and 14 gem boxes in the van, I only need a couple of each. A lot of what I have is for up selling purposes i.e. Dimmers, GFCIs, breakers, etc. The rest is all extra stuff that I need on a daily basis, take all connectors, Madison hangers, receptacles, things that I typically forget to pickup on supply runs. For the most part I can plan ahead and bring everything I need, but from time to time, I may need an extra fixture stud. It's nice to have some of the odd ball things.
> 
> If your guys are forgetting things on every job or every day, you and them both need to start planning better.
> 
> And yes, I'm all service all the time.


What's a Madison hanger?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Partial shot of the back of my 150.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

zac said:


> What's a Madison hanger?


Some of you weirdos may call them Battleships or F clips.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> Some call it hack, some call it resourceful.


I am not captain code by any means. I won't do anything that violates my conscience. I will help the customer as best as i feel fit. So in regards to being resourceful: I believe I am pretty efficient. Hack work to me is evident, its done not out of necessity but out of ignorance or lack of respect for the trade.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Partial shot of the back of my 150.


Nice Veto OT-LC. I have the same plus the new MC and tech bag. The MC is perfect.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The open top is my drill and impact bag. I have a regular XL now for hand tools.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> you havent moved that thing yet?:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you havent moved that thing yet?:laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> Some of you weirdos may call them Battleships or F clips.


I'm not a weirdo!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> Here are some more pictures. I think even with the ladders I can fit in a garage. I took picks with a tape measure to the top of the ladder to show.
> 
> BTW its kind of a pit right now because I was in a hurry to get home today so I just threw everything back inside it without putting it up properly.


How'd you do that? If I opened my drawers on their sides I'd have a hell of a mess.:whistling2:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zac said:


> I'm not a weirdo!


If your here....then the shoe fits!:laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Switched said:


> If your here....then the shoe fits!:laughing:


Well alrighty then.


----------



## SrunkFlammer (May 27, 2015)

This is my ride...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> It's all about planning and prioritizing. I don't need a dozen 1900 bracket boxes, 9 8b boxes, and 14 gem boxes in the van, I only need a couple of each. A lot of what I have is for up selling purposes i.e. Dimmers, GFCIs, breakers, etc. The rest is all extra stuff that I need on a daily basis, take all connectors, Madison hangers, receptacles, things that I typically forget to pickup on supply runs. For the most part I can plan ahead and bring everything I need, but from time to time, I may need an extra fixture stud. It's nice to have some of the odd ball things.
> 
> If your guys are forgetting things on every job or every day, you and them both need to start planning better.
> 
> And yes, I'm all service all the time.


I wish i was a sparky back when the only devices I'd need to stock where brown duplex receptacles , brown toggle switches, federal breakers, gem boxes, bakelite boxes and rotary dimmers. There's too much of a variety of stuff required to drive around with these days .


----------



## Grass (May 19, 2015)

3D that Nissan can you tow a scissor lift with that? I am looking at options for my Houston, Texas branch and that 25 mpg sounds fantastic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Grass said:


> 3D that Nissan can you tow a scissor lift with that? I am looking at options for my Houston, Texas branch and that 25 mpg sounds fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No. Its straight 4 engine. Not enough power to tow


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

One man shop. Chevy wagon. Thought I would try it as a secondary runaround vehicle. Ended up selling my truck. Somehow it works and my gas bill is next to nothing.


----------



## Grass (May 19, 2015)

I currently am rolling in a 2000 Chevy 3500 diesel, utility bed. Great truck but the fuel mileage is horrible.. We have scissor lifts but only need them once in a while maybe 2 times per month. Looking for a fuel efficient alternative. May leave the big truck as a backup and get something else for majority of service calls? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Grass said:


> I currently am rolling in a 2000 Chevy 3500 diesel, utility bed. Great truck but the fuel mileage is horrible.. We have scissor lifts but only need them once in a while maybe 2 times per month. Looking for a fuel efficient alternative. May leave the big truck as a backup and get something else for majority of service calls?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just rent a truck when you need to tow anything. I've been doing hat, and I'm still ill way ahead in total expenses.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Mshow1323 said:


> Just rent a truck when you need to tow anything. I've been doing hat, and I'm still ill way ahead in total expenses.


We use my personal truck to haul the trailers and equipment. The micro machines work great for service work!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

For what it's worth, I got interviewed and written up in Business Fleet magazine a couple months ago :laughing:

http://www.businessfleet.com/channel/van/article/story/2015/06/how-to-customize-a-service-van.aspx


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

erics37 said:


> For what it's worth, I got interviewed and written up in Business Fleet magazine a couple months ago :laughing:
> 
> http://www.businessfleet.com/channel/van/article/story/2015/06/how-to-customize-a-service-van.aspx


You should be written up.... I pictured a longer beard..


----------



## fargowires (Aug 26, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Chevy was so stupid killing off the Astro van. You can't throw a rock without hitting one. Companies around here are finding used ones and fixing them for a few grand then you have another 200,000 miles to add onto it. Some guys are buying them and hoarding them. Astro vans were just the right size even with a ladder rack to enter downtown parking garages. You could just skinny right underneath the yellow pipe hanging from the chains.


Yep. My95 took me 250k, and my 02 is strong at 200k.
Don't know what to look at now. I'll probably end up with another full size, when tne astro needs to be replaced.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Switched said:


> You should be written up.... I pictured a longer beard..


I'm no hipster.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate hipsters. More than my dad hated hippies. Dirty hipster trash


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Went with the longest sprinter this time. Pulled out the interior and bench seat out of the last one and ended up with almost three extra feet of shelving. All the generator parts ended up on the shelf instead of in bins. The smaller motor is a little weak and I should have stayed with the six. Bought one of the drop down ladder racks this time and thats been useful. Can charge and play Pandora through the radio on this one which is nice. Have to figure out the Bluetooth feature because we are supposed to be hands free now.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Nissan Frontier.  

The little guy is really growing on me. Coming from a full size Chevy a bit of a change, but I don't pack much now days.

New Tool Box (old didn't fit) so I had to build my own custom tonneau cover. 

Black is good. :thumbup:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks good Dave! Like the custom diamond plate cover.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I like that little Nissan 3D. Same with the ranger designs outfitted TC. I'll snap some pics of my white e-250 but I think everyone here knows what they look like. :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

erics37 said:


> For what it's worth, I got interviewed and written up in Business Fleet magazine a couple months ago :laughing:
> 
> http://www.businessfleet.com/channel/van/article/story/2015/06/how-to-customize-a-service-van.aspx


Did you make your own jet rack for the ceiling of did the company buy one? Im leaning towards giving one a go.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

They gave me a Silverado 2500 with a tool box behind the diver seat in the cab, the bed of it has shelves and a pull out work bench thing, and it has a yellow flasher bar on the top with yellow lights in the grill.

Nice truck, I like playing around with the police scanner but so far I haven't picked anything up with it.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's some pics


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the pics!

Do you guys mainly do service or construction?

How does the little guy hold up with the weight?

What is the power like on a hill....do you have any hills? LOL!

How much weight to you carry in it?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Did you make your own jet rack for the ceiling of did the company buy one? Im leaning towards giving one a go.


All I hang from the ceiling is long stuff like a shovel and remodel bits. I just screwed PVC straps to the cross-members. Easy.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Switched said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> Do you guys mainly do service or construction?
> 
> ...


I do mostly service, my guys do new construction out of them and they work great for both. You just get used to how to stock them up. Plenty of power for the few hills we have here in Kansas. I'm not gonna lie, you aren't going to win any races with them though. Its a half ton frame so it holds plenty of weight for the space and size. The best thing I found was a roof rack from american van. Its large enough to carry 4x8 sheets of plywood and rated for 650 lbs.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm still working on my Promaster, but I picked up a Volt for when I don't need the warehouse.

16-22mpg for the Promaster, 45-72mpg for the Volt, so far the gas I save for the jobs I take the Volt with make its payments and more.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

erics37 said:


> All I hang from the ceiling is long stuff like a shovel and remodel bits. I just screwed PVC straps to the cross-members. Easy.


I'm going to shamelessly copy that and I ordered a jet rack for my 6' stepladder.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I'm going to shamelessly copy that and I ordered a jet rack for my 6' stepladder.


Well I haven't applied for a patent on it yet so feel free!


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

I made an interior ladder rack using a piece of 1 5/8 strut bolted to the ceiling with a trolley in it. It works well, but I can't figure out a way to hold the ladder tight to the ceiling. With two bungee cords across the back and the front hanging from the trolley, bumpy roads make the ladder bounce a little. That makes for a helluva lot of noise in the cab. I am used to it now, but it did drive me about half nuts at first.

Get the jet rack.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Rolled in one of these since 2004.. I think I would rather have a truck still. I do a mix of things.. but mostly new light commercial.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I've always liked those, but never liked the idea of being outside the vehicle getting stuff when its raining or snowing.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm trying to buy a Chevy Express Cargo van with the chrome appearance package and pretty much loaded. They're near impossible to find in western PA. Large fleets have bought every van in the area. My local dealer just sold 70 Express vans to Xfinity. The production line in concentrating on fleet vans, not ones loaded.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

daveEM said:


> Nissan Frontier.
> 
> The little guy is really growing on me. Coming from a full size Chevy a bit of a change, but I don't pack much now days.
> 
> ...


Black.........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Grass said:


> I currently am rolling in a 2000 Chevy 3500 diesel, utility bed. Great truck but the fuel mileage is horrible.. We have scissor lifts but only need them once in a while maybe 2 times per month. Looking for a fuel efficient alternative. May leave the big truck as a backup and get something else for majority of service calls?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have been having a local tow company haul my lifts lately. $60 and they do it all. The only drawback is timing sometimes. 
Our DOT here in Nebraska is a bunch of money hungry crazies. The love nothing more than to nail small businesses with a small trailer. A couple thousand dollar fine is nothing.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

3DDesign said:


> I'm trying to buy a Chevy Express Cargo van with the chrome appearance package and pretty much loaded. They're near impossible to find in western PA. Large fleets have bought every van in the area. My local dealer just sold 70 Express vans to Xfinity. The production line in concentrating on fleet vans, not ones loaded.


We bought a 1 year old Ford E-250 fully loaded with 12,000 miles on it for $22,000. Might be worth a shot. It was one of a bunch that came off lease in Arizona. A new Chevy 2500 was $31,000.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> We bought a 1 year old Ford E-250 fully loaded with 12,000 miles on it for $22,000. Might be worth a shot. It was one of a bunch that came off lease in Arizona. A new Chevy 2500 was $31,000.


We've bought three of those. Getting ready to get number four. They are good vans. I think maybe u-haul leases. Ours are all super duty and have power windows with cloth seats.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> We bought a 1 year old Ford E-250 fully loaded with 12,000 miles on it for $22,000. Might be worth a shot. It was one of a bunch that came off lease in Arizona. A new Chevy 2500 was $31,000.


I bought the Chevy Express 2500 this afternoon.
0% financing for 72 months ends tomorrow.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/dawgs-1216/albums/aci/4354-image/

Here's one of our E250's


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I would take a picture but it is embarrassing the amount of project trash in the back, we have a Chevy 1500 truck with a fleetwest drop in bed, kinda like a service body but you can move it from truck to truck with a wrench and forkloft. The full length drawer has been amazing, I'll get a pic or two once I clean it out

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> We bought a 1 year old Ford E-250 fully loaded with 12,000 miles on it for $22,000. Might be worth a shot. It was one of a bunch that came off lease in Arizona. A new Chevy 2500 was $31,000.


It that is a U-haul van, be aware that the tranny is rated for a 1/2 ton not a 3/4.
Found that out the expensive way


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

wcord said:


> It that is a U-haul van, be aware that the tranny is rated for a 1/2 ton not a 3/4.
> Found that out the expensive way


That sucks. What did that run to replace?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> That sucks. What did that run to replace?


It was a 2008 with 18,000 kms on it. Got it in 2009
We only pulled a trailer 4 or 5 times with it, and the van was seldom overloaded with crap.
Blew the tranny (say that with a straight face lol) at about 100,000 k in 2014.
Up here the replacement was about $ 1800.00 cdn
Thats when the tranny shop informed me it was a small unit, intended for 1/2 ton vans. Apparently, Ford supplies U-haul with the vans at such a low rate, U-haul replaces them every year or so, and the average van really never gets worked hard.
Still worked out as a decent real, however, I am not satisfied with the gas consumption.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's a conundrum you guys should put your two cents in for me:

I want a handicap bus. The kind that seat about 20 people and have a hydraulic wheelchair lift. Not only are they 6 feet tall inside, the outside walls are vertical so shelving is a breeze. Plus the lift would allow me to get a rolling toolbox on and off easily.

I have found two. The first is a 2001 F350 with 180k miles, minor superficial body rust. Needs brakes and tires. Drives great. Asking $2500.

The second is a 2006 Ford Superduty with 72k miles. Body is beat all to chit, misfires. Probably just needs new plug wires. Asking $7000.

Both have working lifts... what to do?


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd go with which ever had the highest gross vehicle weight if there was a difference because you know that thing will end up loaded down

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

That's a good idea! 

I'd go for the $2500 because 

1. you never know if it's more than plug wires on the other one, and 

2. the body would be a bunch to fix, and 

3. the spare $4500 will buy a LOT of $40 pliers, heated jackets, that James Bond phone with the infrared camera, and a bunch of other **** that I don't need


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

InPhase277 said:


> Here's a conundrum you guys should put your two cents in for me:
> 
> I want a handicap bus. The kind that seat about 20 people and have a hydraulic wheelchair lift. Not only are they 6 feet tall inside, the outside walls are vertical so shelving is a breeze. Plus the lift would allow me to get a rolling toolbox on and off easily.
> 
> ...


Are you anywhere near Kansas? I have a 1998 handicap bus. Seats 15., 95k miles. Runs and drives great. $3700


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

BTW the lift works great


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

3D Electric said:


> Are you anywhere near Kansas? I have a 1998 handicap bus. Seats 15., 95k miles. Runs and drives great. $3700


I am willing to pick it up from Kansas... shoot me a PM when you have time and we can talk about it.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Wouldn't let me pm pictures


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Of you want more just let me know. BTW the miles are going to change because e are going to Oklahoma this weekend


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow! That would make a great service vehicle.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

dawgs said:


> Wow! That would make a great service vehicle.


It's for sale! 👍


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Another thing, it is a dually. Just so you know. All new tires also. That was a fortune!


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I was thinking about looking for an ambulance as a service vehicle when I finally take the jump..anybody have thoughts/experiences with that setup?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

2015 F250 Super Duty with Full Width Knaack gang box (not a truck tool box) . Box and truck bed have Linex protective coating.The truck is very plain . No power windows,seats,door locks,CD player less to brake down. The only exotic accessory is cruise

LC


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

3D Electric said:


> Wouldn't let me pm pictures


I'm going to have to have a smoke and a nap after seeing it... OK, so if I drive 12 hours to pick it up.... are you going to have some work for me to do when I get there, just to make it worth it?:laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I'm going to have to have a smoke and a nap after seeing it... OK, so if I drive 12 hours to pick it up.... are you going to have some work for me to do when I get there, just to make it worth it?:laughing:


That would be classic. 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

InPhase277 said:


> I'm going to have to have a smoke and a nap after seeing it... OK, so if I drive 12 hours to pick it up.... are you going to have some work for me to do when I get there, just to make it worth it?:laughing:


I could arrange a panel change while you're here. 😁


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

InPhase277 said:


> I'm going to have to have a smoke and a nap after seeing it... OK, so if I drive 12 hours to pick it up.... are you going to have some work for me to do when I get there, just to make it worth it?:laughing:


12hrs? Where you driving from?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

3D Electric said:


> 12hrs? Where you driving from?


North Alabama


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

InPhase277 said:


> North Alabama


Just mapped it and it is 12hrs to park city ks


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

theJcK said:


> I was thinking about looking for an ambulance as a service vehicle when I finally take the jump..anybody have thoughts/experiences with that setup?


Ambulance body was a dream to work out of doing agricultural work for a former employer. 

Had more shelves than you could imagine (great for holding one of every imaginable part to service pumps, starters and anything else you would find on a farm. Ladders hung on the outside on each side with custom stainless brackets with locks. 

Inside was over 6' high and with a bench I could build a custom pump panel or rebuild a starter inside while it was pouring rain outside.

Totally hideous to look at but functionality was off the charts.

My $.02

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I use a Silverado for quickies but a Transit 250 for resi 24/7. If you can afford and fit the space, get the larger one. For long ladders, conduit, whatever... plus height, I feel bigger is better. For parking it places, I feel like I'm screwed. It's a toss up. lol


Of course I'm speaking for a van without a rack and shelving yet. So if I had that I wouldn't advertise the ability to put 10' anything on the inside of the van.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

is your van still down by the river? mine too! a different river though, im guessing


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

papaotis said:


> is your van still down by the river? mine too! a different river though, im guessing


I just don't like the general public, or most people!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I love old threads that get brought back :thumbup:, especially good ones.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone have any positive reviews for the larger NV or extended high top Transit? 

I see lots of Dodge Promasters for sale but I talked to a guy a while ago that said it was the biggest POS he had driven (missed his old Econoline). Said he couldn't even drive down the freeway with overdrive on because it would just bounce between drive and overdrive with the gutless v6. Plus he said the FWD was terrible. 

I'm looking to possibly get something bigger than my Econoline in the next year or so.

Not really interested in dropping $60k on a diesel Sprinter even though they are supposed to be the cats meow. Plus I hear they are back ordered a year or so.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure what he's talking about on the Promaster, I have one and it drives great. Maybe the tyranny shifts a bit much, but all modern 6-9 speed ones do, just the nature of it. 

Did great the last two Ohio winters, passed people stuck on a hill with snow and ice easy. Sways a little much for me at times but I don't miss being hunched over in my express.

It's wider than most vans so you have plenty of room for deep shelves and maintain a walkway between.

Seriously, it's been a great van for what I do and what I have in it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I picked up an '11 Savana 

It's got all these effin buttons , i've no idea wtf they do....~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

And why do i need some computerized BS to tell me a tire is low....? :blink:~CS~:blink:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

theJcK said:


> I was thinking about looking for an ambulance as a service vehicle when I finally take the jump..anybody have thoughts/experiences with that setup?


Get yourself to a municipal auction JcK 

~CS~


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Still running my 2500HD pulling an enclosed trailer. I've thought about something with a service bed but our winters and salty roads are brutal. It would probably be different if we had to work in the big cities. I worked out of vans for enough years (in my former life) to know they're not for me.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> And why do i need some computerized BS to tell me a tire is low....? :blink:~CS~:blink:


To save you from yourself.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't have a pic but it's an 08 e350 6.0 diesel with a 12' utilimaster trademaster body all black.


----------



## devo (Jan 27, 2011)

03 E350 7.3 slightly modded.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

devo said:


> 03 E350 7.3 slightly modded.


I'm jealous


----------



## devo (Jan 27, 2011)

My other one. 02 E350 7.3 I have 5 7.3s.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

It was a good engine


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Search Promaster on here and some members have them with positive reviews.

Diesel wasn't available yet when I got mine, had more bells on it then I was looking for, but it had the drivers side slider and it was in blue.

Have all my most common stuff on the drivers side, less common on the passenger side, least common in the back.

Inside headroom is around 5' 7" which is enough for me. Without the rear axle, step in height is low enough to not need a step board. Longer version would have fitted 10' pipe better, but I don't do a whole lot of that.

Ladders take up a bit of room, but I have 4 of them, 4' to 12' and none of them in the weather.

Yeah the 6 can feel underpowered at times, but most times it goes good and the stability control doesn't let me over drive it.

Mixed driving I average 16-18 mpg.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

devo, sweet rides!!!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sarness said:


> Search Promaster on here and some members have them with positive reviews.
> 
> Diesel wasn't available yet when I got mine, had more bells on it then I was looking for, but it had the drivers side slider and it was in blue.
> 
> ...


I can see you don't play games. Door is open and cable already is in hand! 
Next job. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

sarness said:


> Search Promaster on here and some members have them with positive reviews.
> 
> Diesel wasn't available yet when I got mine, had more bells on it then I was looking for, but it had the drivers side slider and it was in blue.
> 
> ...


I love how you have the ladders clean! I struggle with it mentally having them exposed. Or maybe I'm just mental.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Just met Anthony from here while he was picking up the bus. Great guy! Hope he has a safe drive back home. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

3D Electric said:


> Just met Anthony from here while he was picking up the bus. Great guy! Hope he has a safe drive back home. I hope it works out well for you.


I wish I could have stayed longer, talked about business and truck organization! But she's a fine running machine that is going to be put to use! Pics to come.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

How was the drive home? Are you back yet?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

And where's the pictures?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> I am not captain code by any means. I won't do anything that violates my conscience. I will help the customer as best as i feel fit. So in regards to being resourceful: I believe I am pretty efficient. *Hack work* to me is evident, its done not out of necessity but out of ignorance or lack of respect for the trade.


:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


There is a space between...


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> There is a space between...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


An empty space between my ears you say???


:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Berkley226 (Nov 13, 2019)

drewsserviceco said:


> View attachment 56161
> 
> 
> 14' Spartan service body on a F550


i have same and but little bit change i dont have pic now bbut i will upload ..


----------

